# 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver



## Junky (10. April 2012)

Moin,

also ich habe vor nächstes Jahr für ein Jahr mit einem Work & Travel Visum in Westkanada/Vancouver zu verbringen.
Ich habe jetzt nun ein paar Fragen und hoffe ihr könnt mir evtl ein paar Tipps geben bzw Fragen beantworten.
Anglerisch bin ich was Freshwater angeht für alles offen, doch fürs Saltwater nur bedingt.
Gibt es fürs Freshwater im Raum Vancouver überhaupt genug Möglichkeiten? 
Benötige ich in/um Vancouver einen Guide oder macht es dort auch Sinn es ohne zu probieren? Guides scheint es ja wie Sand am Meer dort zu geben, aber da so ein W&H Jahr schon teuer genug ist wollte ich dafür nicht unbedingt Geld ausgeben.
Lohnt es sich sein eigenes Geschirr mitzunehmen (Pezon& Michel Street Fishing C-H + Abu Revo HS SX LH) oder sollte ich mich bei einem Dealer in Ca beraten lassen um mich vor Ort neu eindecken? 
Habt ihr vllt einen Tipp für den Raum Vancouver was man dort Anglerisch auf jeden Fall erleben muss??

Hoffe ihr könnt bzw möchtet mr helfen!

Gruß, Junky!


----------



## senfi (15. April 2012)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Hi Junky,

ein Jahr Vancouver = traumhafte Voraussetzungen.

*Direkt *in Vancouver gibt es vier Möglichkeiten:

1. Kleinere Flüße (z.T. in traumhafter Umgebung), welche im Norden und Osten der Stadt von den Bergen kommen, z.B. der Capilano River. Hier gibt es verschiedene Lachsaufstiege (z.B. ein early Coho run, der startet in den nächsten Wochen, mehr Chancen allerdings im Herbst), Steelhead im Winter und Sommer (aber eher geringe Zahlen) und vereinzelt Forellen. Der Befischungsdruck ist allerdings recht stark.

2. Seen (z.T. ebenso in traumhafter Umgebung, z.T. aber auch recht urban). Zielfische: Forellen (aber eher kleinere), vereinzelt Schwarzbarsch, selten Karpfen. Schön und gut erreichbar ist z.B. der Rice Lake, etwas abgelegener der Buntzen Lake.

3. Der mächtige Fraser River. Hier gibts einiges, allerdings ist es eben ein riesiger Fluss, die Sicht ist bescheiden. Für den Teil in Vancouver benötigst Du allerdings die Salzwasserlizenz.

4. Das Meer (kann ich nicht viel zu sagen).

Auf Guiding würde ich verzichten, für das Geld würde ich mich eher selbst mobil halten (Mietwagen oder mein Tipp: gleich ne eigene Kiste kaufen, das ist dort recht günstig. Mein Bruder hatte einen älteren Jeep Grand Cherokee für 2700 Dollar, den hat er dann nach 5 Monaten mit einem Wertverlust von rund 600 Dollar wieder verkauft. Versicherung kam in etwa auf den gleichen Betrag). Grund: *die richtig genialen Flüsse sind ein bis zwei Autostunden entfernt*, ich denke hier beispielsweise an den Vedder/Chilliwack River, den Chehalis, den Fraser, den Stave etc. Schön, aber eher fischarm der Squamish Rv mit Zuflüssen. Genial ist auch Vancouver Island. Von Juli bis Dezember kannst Du dann auf Lachse gehen, Dezember bis April ist Steelhead-Zeit und ganzjährig gehen Forellen. 

Einen guten Einblick über die Möglichkeiten vor Ort erhälst Du hier: www.fishingwithrod.com und über die Fishing Mapbooks (http://www.backroadmapbooks.com/main/Fishingmapbooks.html).

Wenn Guiding doch sein muss, dann gibt es hier eine bezahlbare Variante: http://www.ramblingfisherman.com/
Wir sind im September/Oktober wieder drüben und haben einen Tag dort gebucht.

Die Lizenzen bekommst Du online, als Resident sind die Jahreslizenzen super günstig. Die Bestimmung und Preise stehen hier:
http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/fw/fish/regulations/
http://www.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/fm-gp/rec/fresh-douce/index-eng.htm
http://www.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/fm-gp/rec/tidal-maree/index-eng.htm

Deine Rute kannst Du mitnehmen, solltest Du aber dadurch Extragepäck aufgeben müssen, kostet dies Hin- und Zurück jeweils etwa 40 Euro.

Tackle kaufst Du besser dort, beispielsweise günstig bei Army & Navy in der West Cordova Street. In den Flüssen darfst Du nur mit Einzelhaken ran, die Köder dort sind entsprechend bestückt. Ansonsten heißt es: Deine hiesigen umrüsten!

Wenn Du Fragen hast, dann schieß los, über das Thema könnte ich mich stundenlang unterhalten.

VG senfi


----------



## Junky (15. April 2012)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Boah Senfi vielen Dank für deine sehr ausführliche Antwort!!! 


Wie machst du es denn mit den Baits usw? Schleppst du immer dein ganzes Zeug mit rüber? Ich dachte eigentlich nur an meinem Thermoanzug und meine Combo und den Rest wollte ich mir da kaufen, da das Gepäck so schon teuer genug wird.(Doch kann ich ohne meine LC- Baits leben???|kopfkrat)
Gut das mit den Guides zu hören, da dies ja doch schon ein wesentliches Loch in meine Finanzen gerissen hätte. 
Gilt dies auch für Störe im Fraser oder ist dafür eher ein Guide zu empfehlen?
Mein Plan zur Zeit ist für ca. 2- 3 Monate die Westküste mit einem Wohnwagen unsicher zu machen und mir dann einen Job direkt in Vancouver zu suchen.
Schön das es auch "direkt" in der City Möglichkeiten bestehen zu angeln..


----------



## senfi (21. April 2012)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Hi Junky,

wir teilen uns zu zweit eine große Rutentasche, jeder nimmt eine leichte und eine Lachsrute mit. Da ist dann auch noch genug Platz für einige Köder.
Bisher haben wir uns auf zwei Methoden beschränkt, das Spinnfischen mit Kunstködern (v.a. Blinker und Spinner) und das Floaten mit künstlichen oder echten Fischeieiern sowie ähnlichen Ködern.

Blinker kaufen wir aber immer vor Ort (meistens von Gibbs bei Army & Navy), wegen der Einfachhaken und weil die super laufen.

Unser wichtigstes Utensil sind allerdings Watschuhe und Wathose. Damit eröffnet man sich wahnsinnig viele Spots, an die man sonst nicht kommt. Außerdem macht es Spaß.

Die Fischerei auf Stör ist nicht so unser Ding, ich habe aber gehört, ohne Guide wäre es sehr schwierig. Außerdem bräuchtest Du hierfür wieder ne ganz andere Ausrüstung, welche die Guides ja stellen.

Wann solls denn bei Dir mit dem Wohnmobil losgehen und welche Route hast Du geplant?

Viel Vorfreude schon mal bei der Planung!


----------



## Junky (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Was heißt denn eine leichte und eine Lachsrute? Ich meine vom WG her.
Bin zur Zeit nämlich am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht noch eine leichte Baitcaster- Combo 5- 25 wg vor der Reise zu lege, da du ja von den Rainbowtrouts in der City geschrieben hattest. Möchte aber natürlich nicht zu viel mit schleppen, ansonsten würde ich mir die Combo erst nach der Reise zu legen. 

Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit der Wathose, dann wird die selbstverständlich auch mitgenommen. 

Du ich muss ganz ehrlich gestehen, dass ich bisher noch keine wirkliche Route geplant habe.
Zur Zeit steht erst einmal nur fest, dass ich in Vancouver starten möchte und dann mit dem Mobile- home gen Norden fahren möchte und meinem Anglertraum freien Lauf lassen möchte. Ich hoffe da ja noch auf ein paar interessante Infos von dir oder anderen Kennern oder ggf. vom örtlichen Dealer.

Ein Guide für das Störangeln muss aber auf jeden Fall drin sein, weil ich es als einmalige Chance sehe einen RIESEN Stör an die Leihne zu bekommen. Habe auch schon in einem CA- Forum ein sehr interessanten Link erhalten und du hattest ja auch schon eingepostet, wenn ich mich recht erinner. 

Morgen wird erst einmal der Reisepass beantragt!!!


----------



## senfi (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Für Forelle und Schwarzbarsch nehmen wir sehr leichte Ruten, WG bis 20g oder besser noch 15g. Die Forellen können in der Größe sehr variieren, hängt vom Nahrungsangebot und dem Lebensraum ab. In den Flüßen der Rockies sind die in den 
höheren Lagen oft nur bis max. 40cm lang (anders in den Seen, dort auch wesentlich größer). Mit zu schweren Ruten macht das keinen Sinn und mit so ner Rute kann man auch mal nen größeren Fisch verkraften.

Bei den Lachsen hängt es stark von der Angelmethode ab. Fürs bottom-bouncing (noch nie selbst gemacht) in starker Strömung brauchst Du wohl richtig viel WG. Fürs floaten und spinnen in den typischen Pools reicht uns ein WG einer Sportex Black Stream mit WG von 60g. Dies gilt für alle Fische mit Ausnahme der richtig kapitalen Exemplare. Ein Chinook mit 30 Pfund, der sich voll in die Strömung legt, ist sowieso nur schwer zu kontrollieren und da hängt es eher an der Schnur und Deinen Reaktionsmöglichkeiten.

Wann genau fährst Du denn, eine Routenempfehlung hängt voll an der Reisezeit.


----------



## Junky (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Also ich dachte eigentlich Ende Mai, da ich hier auch noch gerne den Start der Raubfischsaison mit machen möchte. Oder würde es für das Angeln in CA mehr Sinn machen zu einer anderen Zeit zu fliegen? Geplant ist ja, dass ich nur die ersten 2- 3 Monate Angel & Reise und da möchte ich selbstverständlich die Beste Zeit nutzen. 


An Ruten nehme ich dann die bereits erwähnte P&M Combo WG 10- 35 gr und noch einmal eine mit dem WG 3- 15 gr.


----------



## senfi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Naja, Ende Mai und Start in Vancouver harmoniert nicht so gut mit dem Angeln auf Lachs in den Flüssen. Im hohen Norden sieht es da anders aus, aber im Frasersystem und auf Vancouver Island ist es dann eher mau. Klar, irgendwelche Runs gibt es dann auch schon, aber die Hauptsaison ist in den schönen Flüssen eher der Herbst.

Im August (und auch teilweise im Juli schon) kannst Du zwar auf Sockeye und Chinook im Fraser gehen, nur ist das wesentlich eingeschränkter, da Du Dich dem Riesenstrom und den Methoden auf Sockeye (bottom-bouncing) anpassen musst.

Wir fliegen dieses Jahr am 21.9. und bleiben bis 16.10. Dann ist zwar früher dunkel und nicht mehr so warm, aber wer sowieso hauptsächlich angeln geht hat dafür Chinook, Coho und Chum im Angebot.


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Hallo,
was willst du mit dem Thermoanzug? Vancouver liegt nicht am Nordpol - das Klima ähnelt mehr dem Bodenseeklima. Eine vernünftige, atmungsaktive leichte Wathose mit guten Watschuhen ( keine Neopren-Gummistiefel ) und eine gute Regendichte Jacke sind besser.
Irgendwelche Kunstköder von hier mitzunehmen ist unnötig. Das einzige, was laufen  könnte, sind kleine dicke FZ Modelle mit (Schon-)einzelhaken.

Nimm dir ne handliche Multi mit und eine passende Rute ( 7 bis 8 Fuß, Wg um 40g ). Zum Störfischen wirst du nichts haben. Aber da du kein Boot hast, mußt duch dich sowieso einem Guide anvertrauen. Der stellt auch das Gerät.
Nimm dir einen guten Guide. Ein guter Guide ist in der Lage, seiner Bootsbesatzung 10 bis 15 Kontakte zu vermitteln. Was die Angler dann draus machen, ist eine andere Sache. Ein guter Guide kostet vielleicht 20 bis 25% mehr. Ist aber billiger, als mit einem Großmal 3 Tage billig und ohne Bisse zu fahren. Leider sind die meisten Guides von der schlechteren Art. Sie suchen nur dumme Turis, die ihnen das Boot und das Angeln finanzieren.
Der Mai und der Juni produziert im Fraser ( Raum Chilliwack bis Canyon ) durchaus Königslachse - und zwar "Red Springs". Die sind zwar nicht so groß, wie die "White Springs" im Herbst - aber noch immer groß genug. 20 bis 30 Pfund sind da immer möglich. Leider kommt man schwer an diese Burschen heran. Am besten, man sucht mal ein paar Gespräche in den ein schlägigen Angegerätegeschäften ( z.B. bei Fred Helmer in Chilliwack ).
Zum Königslachsfischen wirst du eine "Barrod" benötigen. In etwas eine stabile Brandungsrute mit WG um 200 bis 300g, große Stationärrolle mit 50er Mono. Vorfächer, Bleie, Haken mund alles weitere am besten vort Ort kaufen.
Ich habe dort schon viele Tage gefischt. Eine sehr fischreiche Ecke. Es ist aber nicht "Natur pur plus Einsamkeit". Du muß dich sehr genau an die Bestimmungen halten. Diese wechseln teilweise alle paar Kilometer am gleichen Fluß. Du stehst immer unter Aufsicht. Ein Verstoß wird dich nicht nur dein Gerät kosten - auch deinen weiteren Aufenthalt kannst du dann vergessen.
Petri


----------



## Junky (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Das Problem ist, dass ich eine Weiterbildung machen möchte die jedes Jahr im August beginnt und des wegen kann ich nicht viel später los. Werde es mir noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, da Juni/Juli ja auch noch vollkommen ok ist und ich so noch mehr Geld sparen könnte.

@ Dolfin
Vielen Dank für deinen Post!!:m

Du hast ja vollkommen Recht bezüglich des Thermos, weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wie ich darauf gekommen bin. Hast mir Platz in meinem Koffer gespart. DANKE!

Wathose habe ich leider nur eine Thermo mit 4mm Neopren, also lieber eine neue Wathose kaufen? Ist dies hier oder drüben Billiger? Eigentlich müsste ja sonst auch so ein billiges Ding, wie z.B. von Lidl o.ä. ausreichend, oder? Würde Sie hier nämlich nicht nutzen.

Wenn ich dein Post so lese Dolfin, verstehe ich es richtig, dass du es nicht ganz so siehst wie Senfi bezüglich meiner Planung mit Anfang Mai & Angeln in Ca?


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Wie heißt das: Ein bisserl was geht immer...
Du sprachst allerdings von Ende Mai. Stör fischen, Dollys, Cutties
geht immer irgendwo etwas - insbesondere Stör. Man benötigt aber Infos. Selbst British Columbia ist nicht das Land, wo amn sich irgendwo an den Fluß stellt und die Fische rennen einen um.
Auf Lachs werden allerdings nur Red Springs zu finden sein.
Petri
P.S.
Du solltest nichts, aber auch garnichts mehr hier für die Reise kaufen. Ist alles angepasster, billiger und verfügbarer drüben. Außerdem bekommst du als Käufer mehr und bessere Infos als wenn du nur als Neugieriger kommst und drei Blinker kaufst.
Petri


----------



## Junky (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!

Habt ihr evtl. noch ein paar Orte etc die man auf jeden Fall gesehen haben muss als Angler/Touri?


----------



## senfi (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Servus Junky, 

das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

Für den Anfang toll finde ich:  


von Jasper nach Banff (bzw. umgekehrt), hierfür aber mindestens 5 Tage verwenden, es gibt so viel zu sehen
Vancouver Island (bis auf den Süden) und dort zum Whale-watching. Angeln bei Cowichan, Port Alberni und Campbell River
In der Nähe von Vancouver: Squamish, Sunshine Coast

Was mir nicht so gefällt: Okanagan, Gegend um Kamploops, Victoria

VG


----------



## Junky (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Die Strecke von Jasper nach Banff wird auch in CA- Foren sehr oft genannt. Whale watching ist auf jeden Fall fest eingeplant!

Vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## senfi (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Ich denke dann kennst Du www.amerika-forum.de schon, falls nicht, lohnt sich ein Blick!


----------



## meet (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Ich bin grad zurück von da! :m

...also werde ich mal ein paar Worte verlieren:
Ich kann sehr empfehlen in den Nationalparks Banff und Jasper wandern zu gehen. Das ist pure Natur und wenn man morgens unterwegs ist (wegen Jetlag), dann sieht man viele Tiere und hat seine Ruhe vor den Touristen.

Ansonsten ist die Westküste echt toll! Angeln war ich in Ucluelet und Sooke (Victoria), das macht tierisch Spaß!

Bei Fragen einfach melden. Ich geb mal noch ein paar Keywords an zu denen ich was sagen kann:
Banff NP, Jasper NP, Mount Robson PP, Wells Gray PP, Sun Shine Coast, Quadra Island, Vancouver Island

Grüße Matthias


----------



## Junky (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

@senfi

Danke für den Link, aber in dem Forum bin ich unteranderem auch unterwegs. 

@meet

Vielen Dank für die coolen Pics! Hattest du einen Guide oder wie bist du an den Fisch gekommen?

Komme sehr gerne auf dein Angebot zurück, aber zur Zeit bin ich gerade dabei meine Bewerbung usw vorzubereiten.
Zur Zeit spiele ich nämlich mit dem Gedanken mein Jahr mit der Arbeitserlaubnis VOLL zu nutzen und dann später einmal kurz über die Grenze zuspringen und dann mit einem Touri- Visum wieder rein und dann noch einmal 3 Monate anzuhängen und Reisen/Angeln.


----------



## meet (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Hallo,

beim einen mal bin ich mit der Canadian Princess (http://www.canadianprincess.com/reservations/fishing-activity/) ab Ucluelet raus und das andere mal mit einem Freund, der dort wohnt, vor Sooke unterwegs.

Grüße Matthias


----------



## Junky (26. März 2013)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

@ senfi & Dxlfxn 

Vielen vielen Dank noch einmal für eure sehr hilfreichen Tipps!
Da die Visavergabe für 2013 erst recht spät begann und ich nun erst meinen LOI erhalten habe, geht es nun Anfang September nach Vancouver, also bin ich zur besten Zeit da. =)
Falls noch jemand Tipps hat, immer her damit. =)


----------



## senfi (22. April 2013)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Hi Junky,

yo, eine bessere Startzeit kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, hau rein.

Dieses Jahr kommen im Juli/August einige Millionen Pinks in den Fraser, die verpasst Du zwar größtenteils, aber dafür gehen dann noch die drei Cs.

Tipps? Soweit ich es richtig gelesen habe, ist seit diesem Jahr der Nimpkish River auf Vancouver Island voll geöffnet. Der Run dort ist zwar nicht legendär, aber es gibt dort eine Stelle, die ist so schön (und auch noch leicht zugänglich), da würde ich unbedingt wieder hin.

Schau mal hier, direkt unter der Brücke: 
http://offtracktravel.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/dsc09154.jpg

Überhaupt ist der Norden oder Westen von Vancouver Island unbedingt ne Reise wert, nicht nur wegen der Lachse.

VG
senfi


----------



## Junky (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

So nun bin ich seit über einen Monat hier und mit den Lachsen hat es bisher noch nicht so geklappt. 
Ohne Auto ist es eben echt schwierig und bisher war ich nur am Capilano River direkt an der Capilano Road unterm Highway und so habe ich mir Kanada überhaupt nicht vorgestellt.
Mal sehen was die Tage noch kommt.....


----------



## senfi (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Hi Junky,

warum fährst Du nicht mal mit dem Bus die Capilano Rd weiter hoch. Anscheinend (vgl. http://www.fishingwithrod.com/fishing_report/lower_mainland.html) ist der Fluss gerade voll mit Coho und Chinook. Und schön ist's da auch, natürlich nicht an der Mündung (dort auch aufpassen, die Natives mögens gar nicht, wenn man auf deren Seite fischt).

Und such Dir Stellen, wo die Lachse in Pools stehen, durchziehende verleitest Du fast nie zum "Biss".

Beachte aber bitte die Regulations, bait ban im gesamten Süßwasser-Capilano.

Ansonsten versuch doch mal zum Chilliwack (oberer Teil) zu kommen. Im Forum von fishingwithrod posten, da nimmt Dich bestimmt auch mal einer mit, Bus oder trampen funktioniert wahrscheinlich auch.

Viele Grüße und viel Glück
senfi


----------



## Junky (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Werd es heute wohl noch einmal versuchen, denn hier scheint gerade die Sonne bei 6 Grad.
Werde die Tage berichten, ob ich wirklich einen schönen Angelplatz gefunden habe. 
Hatte es schon beim BC Fishingreports versucht, aber da waren es leider nur leere Versprechungen..


----------



## cohosalmon (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Und? Ging denn was?


----------



## DUSpinner (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: 1 Jahr in Westkanada/Vancouver*

Hi Junky,

kein Feedback?
Das Leben ist ein Geben und ein Nehmen...
LG


----------

